# Insignia NS-R5101HD receiver remote code for HR20?



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Been all over the internets and can't find the AV2 remote code for this receiver. Just bought the receiver, but I'll have to take it back if I can't get the code. Can't go to a universal remote--too much training for the family. Hoping the DBS community can come through for me again.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The manual for the RC64 remote has 31030 & 31893 as codes.

The RC65 adds 31077, 32126, 32169 & 32175.

No idea if any of them will work for you though.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Those didn't work. But thanks for checking.

Also tried the 9-9-1 cycle through all of the codes a couple of times. Doesn't look good.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Can I bring my remote to the store to test out the code of the new receiver I'm going to buy, so I don't have to wait to get it home to see if it works? I believe when you're going through the codes, it's the *remote *that's being programmed and it doesn't need the DVR.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

ericlovestivo said:


> Been all over the internets and can't find the AV2 remote code for this receiver. Just bought the receiver, but I'll have to take it back if I can't get the code. Can't go to a universal remote--too much training for the family. Hoping the DBS community can come through for me again.


Insignia is Best Buy brand. Go back and ask them, so no go on the universal remote. (I get ask that a lot). Yamaha is another receiver that will not work with the DirecTV remote


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

ericlovestivo said:


> Can I bring my remote to the store to test out the code of the new receiver I'm going to buy, so I don't have to wait to get it home to see if it works? I believe when you're going through the codes, it's the *remote *that's being programmed and it doesn't need the DVR.


Yes, it is the remote that is being programmed and the presence of the DVR is not necessary.

This List of Remote Codes will help. Print off the appropriate pages and take with you to your favorite retail outlet.

Good Luck!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ericlovestivo said:


> Can I bring my remote to the store to test out the code of the new receiver I'm going to buy, so I don't have to wait to get it home to see if it works? I believe when you're going through the codes, it's the *remote *that's being programmed and it doesn't need the DVR.


Absolutely you can. All of the codesets are stored in the remote, and activated when you type in a given code. The receiver is just a convenient storage place for all of the code information.

I would recommend purchasing an RC65 remote, which was just released recently and is identical to the RC64 remotes except for having additional codesets inside. The RC65 will give you the best chance of success.

Having said that, understand that Insignia is a Best Buy "house brand", and as with any house brand, the actual hardware is sourced from various electronics subcontractors, so there is very little consistancy with things like remote codes. As a rule, you're likely to get much more consistantcy with a name-brand (Sony, Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, etc.) than you'll ever get with a house brand.

You may ultimately find that no pre-programmed "universal" remotes have codes for your receiver and that your only other option (besides returning the receiver and buying something else) is a "learning" universal remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Even the RCA RCRP05B ($20 at best buy) will work fine with all your devices. If it makes you feel any better, the same company makes the RCA and DirecTV remotes and all the codes are exactly the same. It even has the same 991 code search and everything. It's kind of silly to let a crappy little remote dictate what equipment you buy. It's kind of like returning a brand new car because your old tires won't fit on it. You're really making things hard on yourself for no reason. It works no differently than your D* remote, only better.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

richall01 said:


> Insignia is Best Buy brand. Go back and ask them, so no go on the universal remote. (I get ask that a lot). Yamaha is another receiver that will not work with the DirecTV remote


Hmm... my Yamaha receiver works just fine for volume and power with my D* remote.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

I really appreciate all the responses. You took a lot of time to help me out. Thanks.

Bought a Radio Shack 15-134 for $30. Got it working with the HR20 and the Samsung TV. Then did three learn steps for the DVR setting to capture the vol+ vol- and mute functions from the Insignia receiver. So I'm good to go. Even macro'd the power button so it turns off the DVR and TV with one press.

Also bought an RC64 from D* in hopes that it will work, too/instead.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Solved. Resurrected my old Logitech 688. Updated the firmware. It had all the necessary codes for the Insignia receiver. It even puts the receiver in standby when powering down all units. 

I'm a Logitech fan for life now. Making great use of a 5+ year old universal remote.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Hmm... my Yamaha receiver works just fine for volume and power with my D* remote.


How did you do it?


----------

